

Ask HN: What new skill do you want to learn in 2014? - gs7

I want to learn Objective C and how to make iOS apps. How about HN?
======
user_235711
Regex. I have been aware of its existence for probably a year or so, and can
generally recognize when it should be utilized, but I am far from being able
to make the leap from a string-pattern-identifying algorithm in my brain
straight to a regex. I usually have to - at that point - refer to a book or
online resource.

------
younata
Front-end design. I can make a beautiful back-end, but what does it matter to
anyone but fellow hackers if a front-end end-user thing doesn't look good, is
useful to beginners, but is also useful to those who've been around the block
a bit?

~~~
doomrobo
I actually have little experience in neither, but even so, my interest leans
towards back-end design. Could you recommend any resources for teaching
myself?

------
bjourne
Enough mathematics to understand Andrew Wiles' proof of Fermat's Last Theorem.
It's probably an unrealistic goal but I'm trying.

------
doomrobo
Nimrod, German, efficient functional programming, algorithmic analysis &
design, and analytic number theory

------
mknits
I want to develop apps for FirefoxOS and UbuntuOS.

------
britknight
Ruby on Rails and Obj-C/iOS

------
thenerdfiles
Scheme and Pharo Smalltalk; Spanish.

------
sideproject
Go!

